# Marconi on eBay



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Marconi brass button on Ebay - 99p and one bid !

Item number: 180293966169


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Picked up a Marconi Wireless Operators cap badge on eBay sometime ago. Did not know that at one time they had a cap badge. Now a Marconi button would suggest that a Marconi uniform was around at some time.
Alas no Marconi anymore
Happy days
Bert.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Never wore them. 
I think they were discontinued in the 1920s when the Merchant Navy uniform was approved by the King.
That one looks suspiciously shiny. They've been knocking them out in India by the thousand for the past few years along with the ship's telegraphs, sextants, cap badges, etc., etc.
Max bid would be 45p.[=P]


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, suits to measure £2 and 2 shillings. (Which I think is 2 guineas).

eeeeeee baaaaa gum, them were't gud ole days. (POP)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Certainly were, Bob.
That's from the 1913 edition of "The Year Book of Wireless Telegraphy".
Halfway between Titanic and the First World War.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

The Titanic, and the First World War. 

mmmmmm ...... maybe those days weren't so good after all.


I still have the jacket of my uniform, bought at some place near the East Ham depot which I can't remember the name of, but Marconi sent me round there. Cheapest off the peg I could get (I'd just done 3 years as a student and was stoney broke).

It fitted in on the Bendearg, which was my first trip as a junior. I still carried it for my second trip on the Horsham, a Stephenson Clarke coastal collier, but on the first morning, when the old man came out of his cabin in his underpants for his breakfast, I realised I probably wasn't going to need the uniform.

He proceeded to tell me about his first trip, when sailing out of the Tyne his ship got bombed by a Zeppelin. A f**king Zeppelin (EEK) 

Maybe not such gud ole days eh ?


----------

